# cheapest non toxic floor covering



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

We moved into a place with some carpet, planning on remodeling & ripping it out eventually. The carpet is aggravating my son's asthma, so we'd like to rip it out sooner, but aren't ready to commit to the full remodel which will involve tearing down walls. The carpet is on a slab. Anyone have suggestions? Thinking about Flor tiles, wood seems too expensive (looking for formaldehyde free). Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We're planning on putting Marmoleum tiles in our kitchen. Unless you can get reclaimed hardwood, i think thats the cheapest of the green options - although sheet marmoleum may be cheaper... Its just not an option for us.


----------



## theresa1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have seen painted subfloor (plywood) look fine with a cotton area rug over the middle of the room. As long as you have a zero voc paint. (I don't mean new toxic plywood, the old stuff that is under the carpet). Not the most luxurious option but quick and cheap.


----------



## auntiehallie (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey - I just found this myself, we have the same issues (rental, bad carpet, allergies) and I s'pose the polyurethane coating isn't really non-toxic, but it could be better than carpeting or vinyl.

http://www.lovelycraftyhome.com/2011/11/09/the-ultimate-brown-paper-flooring-guide/


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Just did this! And I love it! It's beautiful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auntiehallie*
> 
> Hey - I just found this myself, we have the same issues (rental, bad carpet, allergies) and I s'pose the polyurethane coating isn't really non-toxic, but it could be better than carpeting or vinyl.
> 
> http://www.lovelycraftyhome.com/2011/11/09/the-ultimate-brown-paper-flooring-guide/


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

We had carpet in one room of our house so we ripped it out and painted the sub floor with no VOC paint from Benjamin Moore.
If you have slab sub floors, I assume they're concrete. Could you paint them with paint intended for basement floors or polish them - the latter seems to be all the rage in high-end modern homes.


----------

